# Waar een blauwe Orient Ray kopen ?



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Geachte mede forummers,

Ik zal mezelf even kort voorstellen. Ik heb hier op WUS een aantal dagen geleden eindelijk een account gemaakt na maanden gluren. 
Ik ben een jongeman van 19 jaar jong en ben gek op horloges. Ik heb echter nooit een horloge met een echt ''horlogemerk'' gehad.
Na maanden sparen als snotneus van 16 heb ik een Armani horloge gekocht ( AR2432 ). Daarop heb ik nog 2 Guess horloges gekocht en een Diesel.
Na een review van een youtuber '' The Urban Gentry'' over de horloge Orient raven heb ik me verdiept in orient horloges. 2 woorden ; prachtige horloges.
Ik wil binnenkort een Seiko SKX007K2 aanschaffen. Nog even wachten tot ik genoeg middelen heb. Echter ben ik geobsedeerd door de blauwe Orient ray met de metalen band. Op longisland watches zijn ze uitverkocht en na navraag te hebben gedaan wanneer ze hem weer op voorraad zouden hebben kon de eigenaar mij vertellen dat hij het niet zeker wist of hij ze überhaupt zou gaan restocken. Mijn vraag is nu, waar kan ik het beste een orient ray (blauwe variant) kopen. Ik wil tot ongeveer 180$ gaan voor dit model. Waar ik zelf aan dacht was een orient ray met rubber bandje aan te schaffen via longisland watches en dan de bracelet ook los kopen en bracelet met horloge bundelen. Decisions, decisions.

HELP !

Ik hoor graag jullie tips/meningen.

Gr,

Emre


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Welkom Emre! Zelf heb ik een blauwe Mako en een zwarte (is eerder antractiet) Ray maar de wijzerplaat in blauw is hetzelfde en zeer fraai. Het metalen bandje is van goede kwaliteit maar heeft helaas geen solide endlinks (maar dat is bij de meeste goedkopere modellen het geval). Zelf zou ik voor een metalen band gaan en er los een rubber bandje bij kopen, het orginele rubberen bandje vind ik niet echt mooi. Seriouswatchtes.eu is een betrouwbare NL verkoper maar heeft op dit moment alleen de Ray Raven in het assortiment.

Denk overigens wel even aan de BTW en invoerrechten als je buiten de EU koopt. Zeker als je in Amerika koopt kun je er donder op zeggen dat je moet bijbetalen.

Orient USA heeft overigens een "verbeterde" Mako laten maken door Orient in Japan; wel solide endlinks, saffierglas, veel betere lume en een 120 click bezel. Een beetje een mix van de oude Mako en de Mako XL:

FEM6500HD9 FEM6500HD EM6500HD | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Proenski said:


> Welkom Emre! Zelf heb ik een blauwe Mako en een zwarte (is eerder antractiet) Ray maar de wijzerplaat in blauw is hetzelfde en zeer fraai. Het metalen bandje is van goede kwaliteit maar heeft helaas geen solide endlinks (maar dat is bij de meeste goedkopere modellen het geval). Zelf zou ik voor een metalen band gaan en er los een rubber bandje bij kopen, het orginele rubberen bandje vind ik niet echt mooi. Seriouswatchtes.eu is een betrouwbare NL verkoper maar heeft op dit moment alleen de Ray Raven in het assortiment.
> 
> Denk overigens wel even aan de BTW en invoerrechten als je buiten de EU koopt. Zeker als je in Amerika koopt kun je er donder op zeggen dat je moet bijbetalen.
> 
> ...


Dank je wel . Mijn tweede keus is idd de Mako maar ik vind de Ray op een of andere manier anders elegant. Bij longisland wilden ze best een lager bedrag declareren op verpakking zodat ik minder belasting over hoefde te betalen. Ik vind de metalen versie echt heel mooi maar hij is bijna nergens meer te krijgen tenzij je echt de, nouja, minijackpot wilt betalen. Ik houd de mako als nummer 2 achter de hand als ik niet aan de ray kan komen. Weet jij misschien waar ik de bandjes kan kopen van een orient? Heb me suf gezocht op internet maar nergens echt een orient ray bracelet kunnen vinden. Wil best een blauwe ray met rubberen band kopen en hem dan met de OEM bracelet wisselen.. Nogmaals thanks voor de verbeterde mako !


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyway heb uiteindelijk de blauwe Ray met rubberen band besteld. Ik koop wel een aftermarket stalen bracelet of gewoon lekker met een nato . Als ik voor een leuk prijsje de OEM bracelet kan vinden ( wat me tot nu toe niet echt goed gelukt is ) bestel ik hem zeker. 

Thanks for the tips. Kan niet wachten tot ik mn eerste Orient binnenkort heb .

Zal zeker even nog updaten wanneer ik hem binnen heb !


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> Weet jij misschien waar ik de bandjes kan kopen van een orient? Heb me suf gezocht op internet maar nergens echt een orient ray bracelet kunnen vinden. Wil best een blauwe ray met rubberen band kopen en hem dan met de OEM bracelet wisselen.. Nogmaals thanks voor de verbeterde mako !


Dat is precies de reden waarom ik voor een orginele metalen band zou gaan, ze zijn namelijk niet los te koop ;-)

Rubberen bandjes zijn altijd wel te vinden, aftermarket staal ook wel maar dan heb je vaak of rechte eindstukken of stukken die (niet) mooi aansluiten op de bandaanzet (lugs). Een nato kan natuurlijk prima, net als een leren band. Zelf heb ik mijn Ray op een Hirsch Mariner gezet, dat is een leren band die echt waterproof is dus gewoon het water in kan.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Proenski said:


> Dat is precies de reden waarom ik voor een orginele metalen band zou gaan, ze zijn namelijk niet los te koop ;-)
> 
> Rubberen bandjes zijn altijd wel te vinden, aftermarket staal ook wel maar dan heb je vaak of rechte eindstukken of stukken die (niet) mooi aansluiten op de bandaanzet (lugs). Een nato kan natuurlijk prima, net als een leren band. Zelf heb ik mijn Ray op een Hirsch Mariner gezet, dat is een leren band die echt waterproof is dus gewoon het water in kan.


Oh dat meen je !.......

Heb lig hieronder gereageerd. Deze meneer heeft wel bandje los kunnen kopen op een of andere manier..






Nja we gaan het zien..


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Waar heb je 'm gekocht? Ik ben toevallig ook tamelijk geobsedeerd door dit model! Ronde markers + blauwe plaat doen 't voor mij, echt fraai!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> Oh dat meen je !.......
> 
> Heb lig hieronder gereageerd. Deze meneer heeft wel bandje los kunnen kopen op een of andere manier..
> 
> ...


Misschien zou je het bij een officieel verkooppunt kunnen vragen maar in mijn ervaring betaal je er dan wel de hoofdprijs voor... Vandaar mijn advies; altijd de stalen band versie kopen.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Dag horlogeliefhebbers !

Mijn pakket is verzonden en ETA staat voor morgen 18u. Omdat mijn pakket uit America komt moet ik douanerechten, btw en inklaringskosten betalen. Aan wie doe ik dat en worden deze bedragen adhv waarde pakket wat er op gedeclareerd is berekend of moet ik daarvoor mijn factuur meenemen/laten zien? Kan iig niet wachten tot ik hem in mn handen kan nemen !


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> Dag horlogeliefhebbers !
> 
> Mijn pakket is verzonden en ETA staat voor morgen 18u. Omdat mijn pakket uit America komt moet ik douanerechten, btw en inklaringskosten betalen. Aan wie doe ik dat en worden deze bedragen adhv waarde pakket wat er op gedeclareerd is berekend of moet ik daarvoor mijn factuur meenemen/laten zien? Kan iig niet wachten tot ik hem in mn handen kan nemen !


Normaal gesproken betaal je dit aan de vervoerder, die het bedrag berekent op basis van de waarde die op het pakket staat aangegeven.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Nou ! Ik heb geluk gehad heb niks hoeven betalen !!! Ik zal dalijk met foto's komen 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Emrejagger said:


> Nou ! Ik heb geluk gehad heb niks hoeven betalen !!! Ik zal dalijk met foto's komen
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Ik hoop het voor je maar juich niet te vroeg, bijvoorbeeld FedEx stuurt achteraf een rekening...


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Proenski said:


> Ik hoop het voor je maar juich niet te vroeg, bijvoorbeeld FedEx stuurt achteraf een rekening...


Verkoper heeft als waarde 49$ geschreven en 35$ bezorgkosten. Fingers crossed!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok, dan zit je net op de grens. Mocht je een rekening krijgen dan zal die niet hoog zijn.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Ten eerste iedereen beste wensen en een gelukkig nieuwaar !

Hier zijn een aantal fotos die ik vanmiddag genomen heb van mijn laatste aanwinst. Ik kan er wel een nato op doen maar wil eerst even standaard van genieten. Na een tijdje zal ik hem wel wisselen voor een nato of oem bracelet.

hier een foldertje met fotos 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxiKQq7bDX6SS3FheE9kME0yQnM&usp=sharing


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Blijven leuke horloges, veel waar voor je geld. Ik zou de mijne ook niet zo snel wegdoen.


----------



## kingspertel (Nov 2, 2014)

longislandwatches


----------

